
Just Color Picker - ktr
http://annystudio.com/software/colorpicker/
======
ktr
I saw the recent electron based color picker someone created because windows
didn’t have a color picker. This is lightweight and one of my favorite tools.
It also has a Mac version (although no Linux as far as I know).

